# Having a hard time finding paint QAK in spray can



## Jdbalistic (Aug 13, 2021)

Hello folks,

Wondering if somebody can point me in the right direction of finding a match for paint code QAK for Nissan. I bought three dupli-colors paints so far to no avail. I know there's the paint pen but that's only good for scratches. TIA.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You might want to visit a body shop and see if they can help you. Also try these web sites:









White QAK Touch Up Paint for 2017 Nissan Pathfinder


Order pro grade White QAK touch up paint for 2017 Nissan Pathfinder.




www.paintscratch.com










2018 Nissan All Models Colors of Touch Up Paint


Touch Up Paint for your 2018 Nissan All Models




www.automotivetouchup.com


----------

